# Horse Au-Pair Job in Spain



## Georgia Rose (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey 
We are looking for someone who would like to come to* Spain* (La Cala de Mijas, near to the beach) as an Au-pair from January. Here ()you can see some pictures of the house, your room, us (me, Claudia and my daughter Georgia (15 years old) and the animals. 

*What do you have to do?*
-feed horses and dogs 2x a day
-clean boxes 1x a day
-ride horses (or take them for a walk)
-help when the horsefood gets delivered
-help fixing fences if the horses brake them
-clean house 1x a week
I know it seems a lot of work, but usually you only need *2h a day*. The rest of the day you can go to the beach, go shopping...

The next city from here is 6km away from here. It takes you about 1h to walk there, but you can also use our bike. Of course, we can give you a lift when we are going there too. 

*What do you get from us?
*-you live and eat here for free
-you get to know spain and its culture

You can also *invite friends* to visit you for 1 or 2 weeks, if they agree to help a little too (for example fixing fences or cleaning saddles).

If you would like to know more about the job, you can send an email to [email][email protected][/email] or add me as maurer333 on Skype.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*le sigh* Drool!

I so wish i could go! WoW. What an opportunity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beneflo (Oct 9, 2012)

Georgia Rose said:


> Hey
> We are looking for someone who would like to come to* Spain* (La Cala de Mijas, near to the beach) as an Au-pair from January. Here ()you can see some pictures of the house, your room, us (me, Claudia and my daughter Georgia (15 years old) and the animals.
> )




Hello! My name is Benedicte, and I am very interested being an Au-pair in Spain. I currently work with horses in Norway, but I'm looking for a place to learn the spanish culture, language, and additionally it would be a dream come true to be able to work with horses and other animals at the same time. I added you at Skype and sendt you a more detailed request there. I'm really looking forward to hearing from you, and hope you haven't given this opportunity to someone else yet


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like a slave job to me. Be sure to have enough money set aside to return home if it turns out to be a disaster. The ads always sound good but not reality. How many horses need exercising, stalls cleaned, how many dogs. How big is the house you have to clean once weekly? Fixing fence. Are they in tumble down condition? A 6 mi walk to town. If you decide to leave will they give you a ride or do you have to walk or hitchike with all your possessions. I've met Philipino women who came to Canada with the same promises. Since their way was paid, they are stuck for a year and put in long hours as the threat of a call to Immigration hangs over their head. Check out the laws regarding this matter and labor laws.


----------



## Beneflo (Oct 9, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Sounds like a slave job to me. Be sure to have enough money set aside to return home if it turns out to be a disaster. The ads always sound good but not reality. How many horses need exercising, stalls cleaned, how many dogs. How big is the house you have to clean once weekly? Fixing fence. Are they in tumble down condition? A 6 mi walk to town. If you decide to leave will they give you a ride or do you have to walk or hitchike with all your possessions. I've met Philipino women who came to Canada with the same promises. Since their way was paid, they are stuck for a year and put in long hours as the threat of a call to Immigration hangs over their head. Check out the laws regarding this matter and labor laws.


3 horses, 3 dogs. I currently work at a stable with 35 horses, so I'm used to hard work. I really appreciate the honesty of your comment though, you make some very good points and I'm aware many people are tricked in these au pair-deals, believing they are getting a fair amount of work while they can get to know the culture and language, when they really are unable to do anything else than working day and night. Cross your fingers for me that this is not one of those deals!


----------



## Georgia Rose (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi  If you are afraid that you won't be happy here, you can also just spend a month or so with us and decide later on, if you'd like to stay longer or not. We have been having Aupairs over for the last 2-3 years, I'm happy to give you the e-mail adress of one of them so that you can get an objective idea of how it is here. We usually always take aupairs with us, when we are going to the beach or doing anything outside. If you get boren during the day, where we aren't at home, you can always ask one of our neighbours to give you a lift if they are on there way to the town.
Saddlebag is right in some points, if you are someone who needs to go partying every night and wants to go shopping as often as possible, you won't be happy here. During the daytime you might also feel lonely because you are alone for quite a few animals. 
The dogs really aren't a lot of work - you just chuck a bit of dry food into their bowls and that's it. The fences are quite a big issue, because our pony (Lucero) keeps on breaking them. At the moment we are trying to replace the wooden parts with metall parts, hopefully it will last a little bit longer that way. You won't have to do extra work - if you are a fast worker, you might finish after an hour or so (I mean, you don't need more than 10min for feeding, mucking out of 3 boxes - shouldn't take more than an hour & the other things you don't even have to do every day), if you prefer to do it relaxed you'll need more or less two. 
I hope I've been able to explain everything a bit better. I'll check the request this evening if I find some time.


----------



## Beneflo (Oct 9, 2012)

Georgia Rose said:


> Hi  If you are afraid that you won't be happy here, you can also just spend a month or so with us and decide later on, if you'd like to stay longer or not. We have been having Aupairs over for the last 2-3 years, I'm happy to give you the e-mail adress of one of them so that you can get an objective idea of how it is here. We usually always take aupairs with us, when we are going to the beach or doing anything outside. If you get boren during the day, where we aren't at home, you can always ask one of our neighbours to give you a lift if they are on there way to the town.
> Saddlebag is right in some points, if you are someone who needs to go partying every night and wants to go shopping as often as possible, you won't be happy here. During the daytime you might also feel lonely because you are alone for quite a few animals.
> The dogs really aren't a lot of work - you just chuck a bit of dry food into their bowls and that's it. The fences are quite a big issue, because our pony (Lucero) keeps on breaking them. At the moment we are trying to replace the wooden parts with metall parts, hopefully it will last a little bit longer that way. You won't have to do extra work - if you are a fast worker, you might finish after an hour or so (I mean, you don't need more than 10min for feeding, mucking out of 3 boxes - shouldn't take more than an hour & the other things you don't even have to do every day), if you prefer to do it relaxed you'll need more or less two.
> I hope I've been able to explain everything a bit better. I'll check the request this evening if I find some time.


Thank you for answering so quick! To be honest this sounds as good as perfect. I can handle a few broken fences! I think dog training as well as horse training is fun, and if there is a possibility to go riding at trips and such when all the work is done, that would be a huge bonus. I love experiencing nature, both from horse back and whilst walking dogs  

I would really appreciate it if you could send the mail adress of one of your previous au pairs to the skype-account I added you on so that I could have somebody else's opinion too Thank you for elaborating!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

You probably want to work out of an organized and credible agency with good references and lots of them.

I'd hate to think what could happen to a young girl traveling to an overseas job found on an internet forum.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

What the Gunslinger said...better to work under the guidance of some agency!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

This to me is nothing but red flags. 
Heck, I could send an E-mail with glowing reports on the place & I've never been there. Anyone could do that.

Even if it is for real what would the worker do for money as there is no wage? Sounds like a great way to get stuck in a foreign country.

Remember-stranger/danger. Don't people who take out of country jobs usually find them through real person connections?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Look at the post count......2....


----------



## cris (Nov 13, 2012)

*Seeking native english speaker Nanny for live-in in Benicassim, SPAIN*

Seeking native english speaker Nanny for live-in in Benicassim, SPAIN
[email protected]


----------



## cris (Nov 13, 2012)

*Seeking native english speaker Nanny for live-in in Benicassim, SPAIN*

Seeking native english speaker Nanny for live-in in Benicassim, SPAIN
[email protected]


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless you go with a reputable agency you could wind up sold as a slave in the sex trade. Don't dismiss it, it's a real possibility. Anyone can create glowing reports, doesn't mean they represent the truth. There are thousands of people in Spain who speak fluent english. Why and out of country appeal?


----------



## cris (Nov 13, 2012)

*Seeking native english speaker au pair to live-in in Benicassim, SPAIN*



Saddlebag said:


> Unless you go with a reputable agency you could wind up sold as a slave in the sex trade. Don't dismiss it, it's a real possibility. Anyone can create glowing reports, doesn't mean they represent the truth. There are thousands of people in Spain who speak fluent english. Why and out of country appeal?


sorry, because I was in London as an au pair before, to learn english and to live the experience in another country
now I am back to Spain, and have 2 children, and I would like to give the chance to someone to live the same experience as I had, and at the same time to take care of my children


----------



## cris (Nov 13, 2012)

*Seeking ASAP native english speaker aupair to live-in in Benicassim, Spain*



Beneflo said:


> Hello! My name is Benedicte, and I am very interested being an Au-pair in Spain. I currently work with horses in Norway, but I'm looking for a place to learn the spanish culture, language, and additionally it would be a dream come true to be able to work with horses and other animals at the same time. I added you at Skype and sendt you a more detailed request there. I'm really looking forward to hearing from you, and hope you haven't given this opportunity to someone else yet


Seeking ASAP native english speaker aupair to live-in in Benicassim, Spain
[email protected]


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought au pairs were PAID? Why would anyone volunteer not just to take care of your children, but your horses for nothing?

If you're serious about giving someone the au pair 'experience', you need to list with a reputable agency and PAY them for their service, not expect slave labor.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Two gals years ago when to Europe to work with a reputable horse trainer. They figured they'd be working with beginners and feeding and riding under this guy. Barn slaves is what it turned out to be and they had to stick it out if they wanted their return ticket. Neither one saw a lesson. That probably taught them the biggest lesson of their lives.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Two gals years ago when to Europe to work with a reputable horse trainer. They figured they'd be working with beginners and feeding and riding under this guy. Barn slaves is what it turned out to be and they had to stick it out if they wanted their return ticket. Neither one saw a lesson. That probably taught them the biggest lesson of their lives.


I can not stress enough that people need to research these jobs and get real references(not just email address) and talk to other barn owners and staff in the area. 

I got sucked into a position at what I was told was a high scale dressage barn. I was promised $100 a week, free accommodations, food and 3 lessons a week as well as horses to ride daily. 

I got there and only ever had 2 lessons in the 4 months I was trapped there, never got to ride other horses, only got 24 hours off every two weeks and never offered a ride into town, worked 6am - 10pm and was not allowed to talk to any boarders as staff are never to be seen or heard. I also would get screamed at if I touched any food outside of meal times that wasn't served to me. 

The only reason I hadn't high tailed it out of there right away was I had traveled across the country to get there, was foolish and went with no back up money and kept hoping it would get better. The reason she got away with it is it was titled a "working student" position. I was lucky enough to have a friend bail me out of there and help get me a job at another barn where staff were actually respected by the owners.


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

I wonder why Georgia Rose is looking for a free employee all the way in North-America. In Spain the unemployment rates are higher then ever, so why not look for a Spanish or European girl to to the one-hour-a-day job?


----------

